# 5MM Bock vs 6MM Bock



## LL Woodworks (Jul 19, 2012)

I have made several custom FP using only the Bock 5mm feed and nib.  I currently use M9 x 0.75 threads of the section. This doesn't leave much material after running a .252" reamer.   What section thread spec would be best to use with the Bock 6mm feed?  M10?  I don't think there would be enough material staying with  M9 x 0.75.

I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## mredburn (Jul 19, 2012)

your tenon would be only 8.25 minor diameter. minus 7.9 major diameter(bock) gives you .35mm between threads divided in half.  So no it wont work. I use 10 x.5 for mine but I'm working in metal. 9.5 -7.9 =  1.6mm divided in half or .8mm or about .032 wall thickness.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 19, 2012)

I use a 10x1mm all the time for the #6nibs, 9x1 for the #5.  Works for me in most materials


----------



## LL Woodworks (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks Mike and Bruce - Very helpful and I appreciate you taking the time to respond.


----------



## watch_art (Jul 19, 2012)

I like 10x.75 or about 36tpi - finer threads seem to cut easier into materials like PR - especially if you get some brittle PR.


----------

